# New to the havanese breed with special needs pup



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the Havanese breed. I have a special needs pup named "Jack" that is 7 weeks old. I know from reading some of the forum threads that all of you are about the betterment of the breed. Jack has an issue that LSU has diagnosed as hyper-extension of the femorotibial and tarsocrural joints biliterally of his rear legs with appropriate bone development for his age. I am not a breeder. I have not intention of being a breeder. Jack caught my heart with his indominable spirit for survival. The breeder was going to have him put to sleep as soon as she saw his disability; however, the other women that work for her talked her out of it.

I saw Jack when he was 5 weeks old and being weaned. I was there to set up a network, and I saw Jack in his pen which was very clean and well kept. Because of his back legs when he was fed he was inhaling much of the liquid up his nose and his breathing was very raspy. Jack was reunited with his littermates and mother in the evening and the littermates were approximately 4 times his size and ran all over him. I fell in love with Jack the minute I saw him and knew immediately I had to take him home with me. He needed some one-on-one TLC.

He is now 1.8lbs and twice the size he was when I got him. Jack gets around really well even with his back legs; he kind of waddles when he walks and hops when he is running. All of Jack's body functions are normal and he doesn't soil himself nor is he in any pain at all. Early in the week we went to the vet because I wanted to get him checked out and get a diagnoses on his back leg problem. He had a slight upper respiratory congestion and ear infection so I got medicine for that and then they x-rayed him and sent the images to LSU for diagnosis which the results I mentioned earlier. We are going to make an appointment with the LSU orthopedic specialist in May when my classes are over and Jack is a little older for further diagnosis.

I had to take him back to the vet again because he was vomiting and had diarreah which turned out to be coccida. The vet which is a friend of mine called me before they diagnosed the coccida and suggested that I might consider putting Jack to sleep because he would not be able to lead a full life. The very thought of it made me sick. If he were in pain or soiling himself, I wouldn't have thought twice about it; however, since he isn't and he is a happy, playful normal pup I can't do it.

I hope that all of you will be understanding and please do not blame the breeder like the vet tried too. This was my decision and I am a responsible dog owner or the breeder would not have given him to me. I love this pup and he loves his Moma. Jack is a joyful blessing. I don't know anything about the Havanese breed and I have a lot of questions because it seems that they are a little different and have some unique qualities.

I know that this is probably a little too much information, but I need to know that I have some support with this baby from somewhere.:biggrin1:


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree if a dog is not in pain and can lead a full life (not just lay in a crate) there is no reason to put it down. 

We would love to see pictures of your new baby! 

I see your from Ruston, I am not too far away in Tyler, TX. I am going to be at a dog show in Bossier on April 23rd. There are 6 Havanese showing and I will be taking my dog Sugarbaby with me. If you can make it, we would love to meet you.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome and we like to see pics lol! 

I think it's a great thing you are doing by taking Jack. I agree if he is in no pain and can live a happy life with his disability then why put him down? I guess you will know more about his condition in May. Keep us posted and let us know how YOU and he are doing! They are a very unique breed and very easy to fall in love with!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Susan. What a great thing you are taking on. You are a true hero. Was he socialized enough so far.?


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack is certainly a lucky little guy to have such a caring Moma  I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Susan! I agree with you completely and hope you don't have to make some hard decisions down the line. But, it sounds like he is doing well so far. 

I am also getting a puppy on Friday who was "special needs". You can see the story of McGee if you do a search for the thread "We need your help......." 

I hope things continue to go well for your little guy and we are here for you. I will add that we need pictures!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Years ago I rescued a dog who turned out to be pregnant. The vet said no, my neighbors said she was, and my neighbors turned out to be right. Up to that point, I'd always had male dogs so I had no clue. To make a long story short, I kept the mother (Jaime) and a few of the puppies, finding homes for the rest.

When I moved to my current home, one day I found my big boy (Christopher) dragging his rear legs. He always ran the perimeter of the property, and I heard later that the kids or their friends of a neighbor around the corner had thrown a brick at him, injuring his spinal cord. After taking him to Manhattan to a specialist, I was told he'd never walk again and they suggested I put him down. Prior to that, when he stood up, his paws were on my six foot tall son's shoulders.

I should tell you there was something special about this guy from the moment I first saw him. I swore I could look in his eyes and see God. I cried my eyes out, moved my whole world to the kitchen near the back door and lived on a sofa bed with him by my side for the next six months.

He had no sphincter control and dragged his hind legs as he joyfully still ran the perimeter of the yard, always with me out there watching him. He ate well and loved well, never showing any pain. We lived like this, with my house constantly smelling, much as I tried to keep on top of it all the time. I bought area rugs and replaced them every few months. 

I got to love him for three and a half years after that and the day he died, I cried my eyes out. Would I do it again? I know I would. I miss him to this day.

Your little guy has a lucky start. I pray that his luck stays with you both.


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you all for your words of encouragement. I will post picture and a short video of Jack. He is Mister Personality. He finds the potty pads, and we do have a few accidents, but that is any 7 week-old pup. He may need a wheel chair, but my husband and I are both willing to do that for him.

I don't have any really good pics of him, but I just took him outside to see if I could get one. I just have to load it to see what it looks like. I will post it as soon as I can.

Thanks again!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by socialized?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You are a brilliant person taking on this little sweet heart,may you have many happy years together.:grouphug:


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you! I'm not brilliant or unique from what I read in the prior posts. I think that there is a time in a dog person's life, no matter the breed, that you come across a puppy or dog that at first sight you know you have to take, have, buy, or adopt. In your heart you know that you can make a difference in that baby's life no matter how long you have them.

I was prepared to lose Jack from the moment I took him home, because I knew that there could be more wrong with him than his legs. Thank God, there isn't so far, but like other members of this forum, I have the priviledge of enjoying him as long as he is on this earth.

I think that all of you are wonderful, caring people and I can't wait for the opportunity to meet some of you.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I think what you are doing is wonderful!! 11 1/2 years ago I took my kids to the local no kill shelter to look for a dog. We spotted a beautiful collie mix, about 11 months old. They took her out of the crate and while all the other dogs were barking and going crazy, she laid on the floor in between my 3 kids for a half an hour getting belly rubs. My kids decided she was the one and then we found out that she had been injured and had a plate in her hip and might limp and have joint problems later in life. Well, we took her any way. I have to tell you that she is the most special gift we could have ever gotten. She is so loving, loyal and protective of our family. In addition, she is 12 1/2 and other than a little age related stiffness which an anti-inflammatory helps, she runs and plays constantly. So, I say you did a GREAT thing and you will get lots of love from this special puppy!! Good Luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so happy you rescue Jack. I can't wait to see the video. Welcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum - You are now a member of a unique group of people who just love the havanese breed - and are so proud of you for giving this guy what you can , for as along as he will be with you!! 
Good for you for not listening to those who felt it was just "too much work" and to put him down! 
I am sure that he is so thrilled to be with = and you him!!! 
I hope that you and Jack will be LONG TIME members of this forum!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

JacksSusan said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by socialized?


how long was he with his littermates and mother, and has he met lots of people. ?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and I hope you and Jack have many wonderful years together. My Lhasa had a broken back while being boarded 3 yrs ago, he could not stand or walk on his back legs and needed round the clock care, one vet said we should put him down, the other two felt I should give it a try. We brought him back home and for 8 months had to keep him quite, calm, do everything for him and make him feel engaged. It was a lot of work, he did start walking again, and we are happy for eveyday. Enjoy your pup, time is always seems short even in perfect conditions.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum!!

I think your decision is a wonderful one, the healing power of love is a mysterious thing, and his days on this earth, whether a few thousand or ten thousand will be spent feeling loved and loving you, and nothing can take that away or replace the place it resides in your heart and spirit!!

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I admire you and your heart for giving this little guy a chance! If he is not in pain and suffering and is happy, he deserves that!

Kara, I love what you wrote! Amen!

My husband, just the other day, came home and commented that he had seen a dog out on a walk with his/her human and on his back end was a contraption with wheels as evidently his back end did not work well - maybe his legs were missing, don't know; but he said the dog was merrily going on a walk with his human. Animals just seem to be able to adapt better than any human. I think that is why some humans seem to think they should be put down without giving them a chance. 

I hope you two have a long life together!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Welcome to the forum, and I hope you and Jack have many wonderful years together. My Lhasa had a broken back while being boarded 3 yrs ago, he could not stand or walk on his back legs and needed round the clock care, one vet said we should put him down, the other two felt I should give it a try. We brought him back home and for 8 months had to keep him quite, calm, do everything for him and make him feel engaged. It was a lot of work, he did start walking again, and we are happy for eveyday. Enjoy your pup, time is always seems short even in perfect conditions.


Amazing Robbie, I would like to think I could do something like that , but I don't know. You're a saint too.:angel:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Hi and :welcome: to the forum!!
> 
> I think your decision is a wonderful one, the healing power of love is a mysterious thing, and his days on this earth, whether a few thousand or ten thousand will be spent feeling loved and loving you, and nothing can take that away or replace the place it resides in your heart and spirit!!
> 
> Kara


Kara, that is so beautifully said it brought tears to my eyes....

Welcome, Susan and Jack! We're all here for you!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you I feel very welcome here. The message and quote from Thumper brought tears to my eyes too!

That quote is so true for all of the pups that are lucky enough to find loving homes. Just in reading many of the posts in any of the forums, I can tell that you all love your babies. Just like I love my Jack!

I probably won't be online much this week. Two major exams. Jack is absolutely no help when it comes to studying, LOL!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck this week, Susan!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What an amazing person you are and you sound like you have exactly the right attitude to care for Jack.

One of my neighbors has a yorkie whose back was broken by a large dog. She has no use of her back legs and she has a little wheelchair that she runs around in. She is one of the happiest dogs I have ever met and not afraid of anything.


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> how long was he with his littermates and mother, and has he met lots of people. ?


He was with his mother and littermates for 5 weeks. Before I got him the girls that work for the breeder had been handling him and feeding him. He's not as socialized as I would normally like but he has three adopted sisters of different sizes and all of the girls at the vet's office and my husband handle him. After he has all of his shots we will socialize him more, but for now he is doing well. He just learned to growl this weekend and he has barked twice. I don't think he knew what to think when he barked because he got a funny look on his face when he did it.


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

We had a small miracle today at the vet's office. Jack took four actual steps on all four feet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

JacksSusan said:


> We had a small miracle today at the vet's office. Jack took four actual steps on all four feet.


 That is so cool you go Jack!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Way to go, Sweet Stuff! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Go Jack!! Hope he continues to show improvements....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We'll take any miracles, large or small :angel: 

WTG, Jack!!! :whoo:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I get teary every time I look at his little face.... so sweet.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

If good will makes a difference, Jack is rich with it! Go Jack!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Susan, that is such great news! Hopefully, that is just the beginning for this special little guy! He looks like such a sweetie pie!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You guys are amazing people, all of you. I don't think there is a nicer group of people anywhere, willing to share and support whenever it is needed, dawn to dusk!!! So glad I found this group! Jack is a lucky little guy!!! I hope those four steps are just the beginning! Love is amazing, isn't it???


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! You have found your support group! We love our babies!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Susan, Are you doing any physical therapy with the little guy? You can lay him on his back and slowly do exercises that push one leg towards the chest at a time. Start with just a couple on each leg and slowly build up to where you are really helping get the muscles going. As long as it isn't hurting him this will actually help build the muscles and hopefully he will start pushing back. This is hopefully one way you can help him develop better to where he will walk on all 4's regularly. There is a condition where the legs don't develop right and if the legs are worked well the puppy will continue to develop normally but you do want to start it early before the muscles atrophy. Good luck and hope to hear good things in the future about your little guy.


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,
This is the best group!! Absolutely, the most loving and supportive group of people I have every been involved with.

No, Elaine, I haven't done any physical therapy with Jack, because trying to bend his knees seems to be painful for him.

On a good note though, we do get him outside on a regular basis, two or three times a day weather permitting. He is starting to walk with the back legs, even though he walks stiff legged with them. He is beginning to use them. Jack is over 3 lbs now, and the vet is amazed at his muscle tone in his hips. He's still a little wobbly in the back but he is working on it.

We are still planning on taking him to LSU the latter part of this month to see what the orthopedic specialist has to say.

Jack is very active and other than the knee issue very normal and playful. I have bathed him twice and he does ok with it. Right now we are using Baby Shampoo and then a watered down creme rinse, but he's not crazy about the hair dryer, LOL, and he wants to chew on the comb.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

That's great news Susan, keep posting on the site, I always love seeing that little face looking up at me.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

As I read through the posts about little Jack, I had tears in my eyes. I just joined the group a few weeks ago and I cannot agree with you more- everyone is so encouraging and it's nice to have people to share the "baby steps" with. 
Please continue to let us know how Jack is doing-he is adorable and it sounds like he is in a perfect place with you 
It's sad that a vet would ever suggest you "put down" an animal just because he/she isn't born "Perfect" to someone else's standard. What would happen if a dr. did that after a baby was born "not perfect" to the world's standard?
You have a huge blessing right there...God Bless!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese health forum*

You might ask for suggestions on the yahoo group, havanese health forum. We each have our calling, and you did what your heart told you to do...and this puppy will have a chance because of it.

I was a foster mom of a dog that had been hit by a car and had to stay in her crate for three months. Each day I took her out of the crate only to potty and then right back in, and it was because her pelvis had to be completely repaired as it had been broken in two places. After she was allowed to come out, I had to socialize her with my dogs and other dogs...she was a bit skittish from the worry that her hips would be harmed again. She turned out to be an amazing dog, and she was adopted by a woman and a family who love her.

We recently adopted a nine year old havanese whose owner had brain cancer. I have had to work with her a lot, get all these teeth pulled and work on housetraining and her hypothyroidism. But after six months, she is looking good and doing better...thanks so much to the support of my friends in the havanese community.

My sister has rescued dogs that no one would take, she has one who was burned with battery acid, one with three legs, one who had been shot (people do the most outrageous things), and one with issues...many thought these dogs would be unmanageable due to their past...but my sister loves them and takes care of them.

We are a special group. They are all Champions to us!

Congratulations on your baby and good luck.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I had lost this thread so was happy to see it pop up again and to hear that Jack is doing ok. He has the sweetest little face and yet there seems to be alot of determination in his little face as well. Please keep us posted on what you find out at LSU.


----------

